

Data Visualization CourseWiki – CS 448B - 46Bit
https://graphics.stanford.edu/wikis/cs448b-12-fall/

======
ikhare
Fun fact: early versions of d3 came out of a project in this class from 2009.
I was in this class and d3 (Not called that then) was one of the more
impressive projects that came out there. Here's a link to Mike's project
description:

[https://graphics.stanford.edu/wikis/cs448b-09-winter/FP-
Bost...](https://graphics.stanford.edu/wikis/cs448b-09-winter/FP-BostockMike)

~~~
46Bit
Wow, that's awesome. I've been meaning to look into the origins of D3 because
it's one of the things on my current "awesome web tech" list.

I've been really impressed by even my beginner's experience of D3 (eg:
<http://hospital-tycoon.46bit.com> graphs).

------
rustc
This looks amazing based on the contents.

I don't think this one has the videos available?

I'd love to see video sessions of such a course (best if it's being taught
with D3).

Are there any such courses?

~~~
peterjs
Some time ago I took the "Developing iPad Applications for Visualization and
Insight" course from CMU [1]. Honestly, I do not remember much from the
"visualization theory" part. I have learned more about the tools needed to
build those visualizations (programming the iPad).

I think it is one of the instances, where you learn by doing and reflecting
your work with theory and users. It is not a linear process, you must be
willing to build stuff, then go back to the theory again and improve. Without
that, the message of these courses will be reduced to mantras like "good
design should be simple".

[1] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/developing-ipad-
applicati...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/developing-ipad-
applications/id499050344)

------
ninjin
Wonderful slides, if there was a Coursera class on visualisation I would sign
up in an instant.

